# What’s your I.Q.?



## Mama Looigi (Jan 20, 2019)

Serious question. What is your I.Q.?


----------



## Coto (Jan 20, 2019)

-1


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 20, 2019)

At least 5.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

0.001


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2019)

Tree fiddy.

Poor OP asked an honest question and is only going to get meme replies.

In truth, I think mine's around 120 or 130 something. I took one in high school, and I remember being proud until I found out that IQ tests really don't mean much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2019)

I think of myself as above the average person.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 20, 2019)

Mine's 123. Little above average, but it doesn't matter as much as some people think I'd say


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 20, 2019)

IQ is a fucking fallacy, measured up to so well defined and followed standards as the lifespan of Methuselah.

I mean, last time I measured my IQ some 970 years ago it was of 140 Internets.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> IQ is a fucking fallacy, measured up to so well defined and followed standards as the lifespan of Methuselah.
> 
> I mean, last time I measured my IQ some 970 years ago it was of 140 Internets.


No need to debunk, just answer the question.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> No need to debunk, just answer the question.


Already answered


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Already answered


Exactly


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2019)

Last time I took an IQ test it was 130 something, back in high school.

But those tests mean basically nothing since modern science now shows there are multiple facets of intelligence, and those tests only generally measure one factor.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 20, 2019)

420.69


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

Tetris makes you smarter


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 20, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> 420.69


I'm really yearning for some of your IQ /s


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 20, 2019)

A person can have an IQ of 200 and with a low EQ they will still fail miserably. I would be more concerned with ones EQ.  Science is beginning to mutually agree may be more responsible for ones long term (material) success/achievements and happiness.

Marilyn Vos Savant aka Marilyn Jarvik is 228. Supposedly the highest recorded.  She married the inventor of the Jarvik 7 heart and writes children's books, among other things. She was an author of Ask Marilyn a syndicated column in the newspapers for years, also wrote a book called Brain Building 101.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't ask this on GBAtemp as many people will lie.Everyone here says they are 130 IQ but if you go through their post history you will realize they have the intelligence of a fish.130 IQ is 99%ile and many of the people that claim this IQ live off food stamps and what not.
Edit:To answer your question I would say average IQ on GBAtemp is between 90-100.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 20, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Don't ask this on GBAtemp as many people will lie.Everyone here says they are 130 IQ but if you go through their post history you will realize they have the intelligence of a fish.130 IQ is 99%ile and many of the people that claim this IQ live off food stamps and what not.


No, actually, that matches, that's what I am talking about. IQ measuring is bullshit. 

I mean, how can an idiot like me have actually measured 140? That's total bullshit! Average Joe at best! 140? Bleh, I don't trust that shit.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I'm really yearning for some of your IQ /s


Ha I barely got the joke. Took 2 reads


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2019)

Over 9000. 

Which scale are we using?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

Veho said:


> Over 9000.
> 
> Which scale are we using?


Ha, I knew someone was going to say that. I was gunna make them same joke too, but it was too easy.


sarkwalvein said:


> No, actually, that matches, that's what I am talking about. IQ measuring is bullshit.
> 
> I mean, how can an idiot like me have actually measured 140? That's total bullshit! Average Joe at best! 140? Bleh, I don't trust that shit.


Nah, it’s because it’s relative. It’s not a measurement like a ruler. IQ scores only mean anything relative to others. So the number 130 is useless on its own. And online tests are useless.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)

My IQ is infinity times infinity to the infinite power of infinitely squared, expressed infinitely, plus infinity and one (infinitely).


----------



## notimp (Jan 20, 2019)

Slightly below 120 last time I took a short test that probably wasn't properly standardized.

I often have the urge to finish other peoples sentences though..  (And when I don't, I consider the other person intelligent..  Maybe.  )


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 20, 2019)

I only did one test...erm...about 20 years ago, I think. It was just slightly above average. Say, 104. No idea of the EQ or something.

Nobody got a link for a more standardized test? Seems like just the thing on the internet.


----------



## DKB (Jan 20, 2019)

Uh. Retarted.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I only did one test...erm...about 20 years ago, I think. It was just slightly above average. Say, 104. No idea of the EQ or something.
> 
> Nobody got a link for a more standardized test? Seems like just the thing on the internet.


You would have to get a researcher to administer a test. They slightly vary the tests so that people won’t cheat and get the answer key.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> IQ is a fucking fallacy, measured up to so well defined and followed standards as the lifespan of Methuselah.
> 
> I mean, last time I measured my IQ some 970 years ago it was of 140 Internets.


Here is a book I would recommend you to read by an intelligence researcher. It explains why IQ tests are the opposite of bullshit.

https://ia800105.us.archive.org/17/...lligence/The-Neuroscience-of-Intelligence.pdf


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm at least thankful most of you (if not all) agree that IQ tests are BS.
I fear the day intelligent people start believing that crap!


----------



## DKB (Jan 20, 2019)

Another reason why I feel IQ tests are fucking stupid is because they have tried to measure the IQ's of people who are dead. Like, what?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2019)

IDK, last I checked it was automatically 1 point higher than everyone else.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 20, 2019)

.0006 . . . unless nappa has the scouter upside down again


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> higher than everyone else.



If you saw this





then you know


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Last time I took an IQ test was in the army (it's obligatory where I live).

The exercises can be a matter of training if you take the test with no idea what to expect you'll score way lower than training yourself to understand what kind of patterns/answers the test is looking for.

Whatever the case it focuses on very specific traits; the test is too narrow (and simplistic) to reflect human intelligence. AI can smash these tests... does that make it uber-intelligent?

My point is we are yet to define intelligence; how can we be so naive and measure something if we don't know what's been measured to begin with.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)

splymb said:


> define intelligence



I was going to use a dictionary, but....


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

splymb said:


> Last time I took an IQ test was in the army (it's obligatory where I live).
> 
> The exercises can be a matter of training if you take the test with no idea what to expect you'll score way lower than training yourself to understand what kind of patterns/answers the test is looking for.
> 
> ...


Isn’t it illegal for the Army to accept people with the an IQ of less then 83?

There is a book I linked here and it explains why robots that smash the tests isn’t a good measurement of IQ. The robots will fall under the category of savants, and savants that have extrodanary human abilities isn’t what IQ tests are about.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 20, 2019)

Only test I've ever done was for genius society like a decade ago, got 167, but the "proper" IQ test is so flawed it really doesn't matter. The "proper" IQ test is only shapes and recognizing patterns, basically testing your capacity of recognition and process, reason it's called "quotient" rather than just "intelligence". It simply measures one part that makes up intelligence as a whole, not whether you actually are any smart. For example, I'm ridiculously better at anything visual-related than text or sound related things to the point it's laughable, so if the test measured other things regarding intelligence as an overall I'd get somewhere around 120. But as far as EQ goes, didn't even know that was a thing, so can't comment on it


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Only test I've ever done was for genius society like a decade ago, got 167, but the "proper" IQ test is so flawed it really doesn't matter. The "proper" IQ test is only shapes and recognizing patterns, basically testing your capacity of recognition and process, reason it's called "quotient" rather than just "intelligence". It simply measures one part that makes up intelligence as a whole, not whether you actually are any smart. For example, I'm ridiculously better at anything visual-related than text or sound related things to the point it's laughable, so if the test measured other things regarding intelligence as an overall I'd get somewhere around 120. But as far as EQ goes, didn't even know that was a thing, so can't comment on it


What IQ tests are trying to estimate is the G Factor. I’ll upload a picture from the book where it falls in line. And the G Factor is what’s common to all mental abilities. It is a general mental capability.

Here is the commonly used definition in research what intelligence is.

“Intelligence is a very general mental capability that, among other things, involves the ability to reason, plan, solve problems, think abstractly, comprehend complex ideas, learn quickly and learn from experience. It is not merely book learning, a narrow academic skill, or test-taking smarts. Rather, it reflects a broader and deeper capability for comprehending our surroundings—“catching on,” “making sense” of things, or “figuring out” what to do.’ Gottfredson (1997)”


----------



## leon315 (Jan 20, 2019)

how to test IQ? just curious...


----------



## Frankbel (Jan 20, 2019)

I got 143. Twenty years ago I tried a test twice in a week, I got 143 as maximum (I don't recall the other one but was close). The test description claimed that above 140 the result was not accurate.
I was a mathematics student at that time, and I felt that the test was kind of biased for people studying mathematics. 
Also, today I feel less smart than when I was younger, for example I am much slower in doing computations, and I can't memorize stuff at the same level as before.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jan 20, 2019)

8 Years ago, I got 134.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 20, 2019)

IQ is a really bad test of intelligence.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 20, 2019)

Mine gets lower with every beer


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Only test I've ever done was for genius society like a decade ago, got 167, but the "proper" IQ test is so flawed it really doesn't matter. The "proper" IQ test is only shapes and recognizing patterns, basically testing your capacity of recognition and process, reason it's called "quotient" rather than just "intelligence". It simply measures one part that makes up intelligence as a whole, not whether you actually are any smart. For example, I'm ridiculously better at anything visual-related than text or sound related things to the point it's laughable, so if the test measured other things regarding intelligence as an overall I'd get somewhere around 120. But as far as EQ goes, didn't even know that was a thing, so can't comment on it




Accurate. I remember the first time I was tested in 2nd grade in particular, the test consisted entirely of exercises like showing me a sequence of beads of different colors and shapes on a cord for about 3 seconds, then all the beads were pulled off the cord and dumped back in a bin with hundreds of other beads, and they asked me to duplicate the sequence from before. Visual associations and memory tests like that. Does this objectively measure anything, really? Another I remember - they showed me a picture of a man standing outside next to his car, what's wrong with the picture? And then timed how long it took for me to recognize that his shadow was pointing in the wrong direction for where the sun was in the sky.

I was one of the first two in my county put into the 'gifted' program, in 2nd grade. Guinea pig. That was around 1975. Was tested a couple more times, but by 9th grade I was so disgusted with being labeled as 'different' in front of my peers I told them I quit. I'm sure my 'rebellion' was just another entry in their file on me.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 20, 2019)

it was at 112 or so when i took my only official test in like 6th grade or so.
then there was some iq test show on tv a bunch of years later, where celebrities and people of various age brackets competed and you could compete with them on their website and that came down to like 118 
so slightly above average or something?

pretty sure it must've went down a few points somewhat, since I haven't really been challenging myself intellectually all that much in recent years.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jan 21, 2019)

√-12
Also IQ is pretty much bs and everyone mentioning it in an argument have pretty much lost the argument


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2019)

Somewhere between 100 and 140.
It's never consistent. Considering these tests are fishy at best, rather not base your so called intelligence on those.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> Tree fiddy.


oh ffs you beat me to it


----------



## Seliph (Jan 21, 2019)

69


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jan 21, 2019)

Alkéryn said:


> √-12
> Also IQ is pretty much bs and everyone mentioning it in an argument have pretty much lost the argument


IQ is very real and an effective way of measuring intelligence. Online IQ tests are BS.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jan 21, 2019)

-27


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 21, 2019)

Mine tests at 140, but if you take a more detailed test that breaks down different aspects those are usually more accurate at the various area's. I tested in the top like .01% for spacial perception and some other area's. Mind you this test was not one of those web pages "Test your IQ here!!!" it was a 3 day long 8 hours per day test.... 

In general I consider IQ tests bogus, unless your getting the extended version. Then there is at least some validity to it.


----------



## Skirlez (Jan 21, 2019)

Between 32767 and -32768.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 21, 2019)

Skirlez said:


> Between 32767 and -32768.


Hmm... 16 bit IQ?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 21, 2019)

leon315 said:


> how to test IQ? just curious...



The most commonly used test is the WAIS (Wechsler Adult Intellegence Scale). It’s a battery of 10 core subtests and 5 supplemental sub tests, and test a wide range of mental capabilities.

Another commonly used is the Ravens Progressive Matrices, and it’s used because it’s non verbal and highly G Loaded, which makes it a good estimate of the G factor.

Tests like Analogy tests have been dropped because it can be influenced by culture and education, which makes them less G loaded.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 21, 2019)

Lacius said:


> IQ is a really bad test of intelligence.



That video is so wrong on so many levels.

On the book I uploaded page 40 it explains why it’s a myth that IQ tests are biased or meaningless.

A big reason is because they predict Academic and Life Success regardless of SES, age, sex, race and other reasons. They also predict cortical thickness and cerebral glucose metabolic rate. Predict also doesn’t mean it has to be 100% accurate, since nothing that exists in the world is perfect. But It means it has a high probability of something happening.

If it over predicted or under predicted then it would not be considered valued, but that not true for IQ tests.

IQ tests are also considered the greatest accomplishment in psychology, and the entire field of psychology is based on the methodology used in intelligence research. It gives one of the most consistently accurate results in psychology. Other things in psychology aren’t as accurate. If IQ tests are bullshit then then entire field of psychology that gives less accurate results is bullshit. That would mean Research on transgender people are bullshit, research on depression bullshit, on people with Down syndrome, all bullshit.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 22, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Accurate. I remember the first time I was tested in 2nd grade in particular, the test consisted entirely of exercises like showing me a sequence of beads of different colors and shapes on a cord for about 3 seconds, then all the beads were pulled off the cord and dumped back in a bin with hundreds of other beads, and they asked me to duplicate the sequence from before. Visual associations and memory tests like that. Does this objectively measure anything, really? Another I remember - they showed me a picture of a man standing outside next to his car, what's wrong with the picture? And then timed how long it took for me to recognize that his shadow was pointing in the wrong direction for where the sun was in the sky.
> 
> I was one of the first two in my county put into the 'gifted' program, in 2nd grade. Guinea pig. That was around 1975. Was tested a couple more times, but by 9th grade I was so disgusted with being labeled as 'different' in front of my peers I told them I quit. I'm sure my 'rebellion' was just another entry in their file on me.


I remember a test I took when I was in 2nd grade. They just had me look at some blobs. I don’t know how that can determine ones iq but I guess they used it for everyone in my grade.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 22, 2019)

SG854 said:


> That video is so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> On the book I uploaded page 40 it explains why it’s a myth that IQ tests are biased or meaningless.
> 
> ...


When a system is linguistically biased, for example, then a test that assesses people using those same linguistic biases is going to be a good predictor for success in the aforementioned system. That doesn't make IQ at all meaningful as an intelligence test.

And IQ tests definitely do not correct for socioeconomic and/or sociolinguistic differences. To suggest otherwise is absurd.

You should also watch the video, since it goes over in detail about how, among other things, there is no standard IQ test, and the popular IQ tests can have wildly different results. I'm not sure how that fits with what you're claiming about the efficacy of IQ tests.


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 22, 2019)

I've only had an aptitude test, never had one of IQ neither EQ.
But my aptitude test showed me that I could study almost everything I would like, but the recommended were Medicine or Music.
So... I don't know exactly… 100, maybe more.
As everyone above said, the IQ doesn't really matters; it's more important the EQ.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jan 22, 2019)

I've never seen the point in wasting time and money for bragging rights but I'd assume my IQ is 100+ and I'd assume my EQ is potato


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 22, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> A person can have an IQ of 200 and with a low EQ they will still fail miserably. I would be more concerned with ones EQ.  Science is beginning to mutually agree may be more responsible for ones long term (material) success/achievements and happiness.
> 
> Marilyn Vos Savant aka Marilyn Jarvik is 228. Supposedly the highest recorded.  She married the inventor of the Jarvik 7 heart and writes children's books, among other things. She was an author of Ask Marilyn a syndicated column in the newspapers for years, also wrote a book called Brain Building 101.





> Low EQ


Emotional Quiz? Don't you mean something like personality quiz?


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 22, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Emotional Quiz? Don't you mean something like personality quiz?


It's Emotional Quotient (EQ).
We are made of 3 things in a psychological level: Emotional Quotient, Inteligence Quotient, and our Personality.
An emotional quiz and a personality quiz are two different things.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jan 22, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> IQ is very real and an effective way of measuring intelligence. Online IQ tests are BS.


No ik about online ones being bs, but so are the real ones you do in clinics, they are only rough estimate/insight and are not meant to be acurate, plus what is the most important in those test isn't the score itself but how do you perform in each different categories of the test
I mean my IQ is what you could consider really high and i'm far from being a genius, it is pretty much bullshit and tbh even if you got a really high one there is no good reason to mention or ask it, in fact, no matter what is your iq there is no good reason to mention it.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 23, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> A person can have an IQ of 200 and with a low EQ they will still fail miserably. I would be more concerned with ones EQ.  Science is beginning to mutually agree may be more responsible for ones long term (material) success/achievements and happiness.
> 
> Marilyn Vos Savant aka Marilyn Jarvik is 228. Supposedly the highest recorded.  She married the inventor of the Jarvik 7 heart and writes children's books, among other things. She was an author of Ask Marilyn a syndicated column in the newspapers for years, also wrote a book called Brain Building 101.


How exactly can you infer that a person has an IQ of 228 if the person who is responsible for designing the IQ test doesn't have an IQ of 228?
Also, here's a cold, hard, fact. There is more than one type of intelligence.
Could I argue that people good at Tetris are smart in processing the information provided by the grid on the computer screen and selecting the optimum placement option for a given tetromino?


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jan 26, 2019)

Alkéryn said:


> No ik about online ones being bs, but so are the real ones you do in clinics, they are only rough estimate/insight and are not meant to be acurate, plus what is the most important in those test isn't the score itself but how do you perform in each different categories of the test
> I mean my IQ is what you could consider really high and i'm far from being a genius, it is pretty much bullshit and tbh even if you got a really high one there is no good reason to mention or ask it, in fact, no matter what is your iq there is no good reason to mention it.





dAVID_ said:


> How exactly can you infer that a person has an IQ of 228 if the person who is responsible for designing the IQ test doesn't have an IQ of 228?
> Also, here's a cold, hard, fact. There is more than one type of intelligence.
> Could I argue that people good at Tetris are smart in processing the information provided by the grid on the computer screen and selecting the optimum placement option for a given tetromino?



Nope, it's not bullshit. Nope, there aren't' multiple types of inteliigence. People have different skilsets and interests but they're either intelligent or stupid.

IQ isn't a miracle trait that guarantees success in life. A high IQ only gives way more choice to the individual.
Intelligence and wisdom are 2 different things so of course a very capable person can still make poor choices and end up in a miserable situation.

On the other hand, a low IQ individual is simply unable to compete on equal grounds in our modern society and is limited to scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 26, 2019)

no idea, I never did a IQ test, nor EQ, nor general culture quizz. Intelligence, Emotional, culture, logic, all are different.

though, I don't like the english name : intelligence test? that's not an intelligence, but a logic test. You can be logic (visual, number and space) but dumb and stupid in regard to life situations and choices you make.
French uses "intellectual Quotient" name instead of "Intelligence". still doesn't like that name.

I think I'm more than average for all logic things, or I'm surrounded by very low logic people in life, because I can foresee problems and understand things quite fast compared to others. Still, I do bad life decision, interaction and I'm lacking general culture information.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2019)

I too think the tests don't say much about how intelligent a person is.
However if two persons take the test, one gets 90 and the other gets 140, it'll give me a damn good clue.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 26, 2019)

Last test I did, 179. Which means precisely squat. I know many people far more intelligent than I, who score lower on these things.

Quite frankly, a persons capibilities, what they can actually do, are far more important than some vague number.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jan 26, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Last test I did, 179. Which means precisely squat. I know many people far more intelligent than I, who score lower on these things.
> 
> Quite frankly, a persons capibilities, what they can actually do, are far more important than some vague number.


IQ measures such capabilities but as I wrote before, it's by no means not a guarantee of success in life.
Very successful people often have very high IQ but not all high IQ people are successful.
(also online tests are usually worthless, they're either too simple or inflate the values to make people feel better)

Basically what nearly everyone's saying here is "I don't know jack shit about IQ therefore I don't believe in it" and that's pretty ignorant.
It's like you're saying that a person's height has nothing to do with being a great basketball player.
The best basketball players are often very tall, but not all tall people are necessarily good basketball players.
Being taller just gives more possibilities and oportunities in the game, enough to secure an advantage over shorter players.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 26, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> IQ measures such capabilities but as I wrote before, it's by no means not a guarantee of success in life.
> 
> Very successful people often have very high IQ but not all high IQ people are successful.
> 
> ...




I’m not saying I don’t believe in them, one cannot disbelieve something which exists.


But much as you said at the start of your post. IQ is not a guarantee of success in life. Indeed “success” in life itself will mean different things to different people. Which is partly why I don’t necessarily put too much stock in them. I am neither impressed, nor unimpressed by an individuals IQ.


All I am saying is, I’m only ever impressed by what a person may do. One does not need a high IQ to, for instance, create beautiful works of art, or to perform an aria with absolute precision. Yet these are impressive achievements.


The world is a much nicer place when people appreciate people who actually achieve their personal goals, rather than what an arbitrary number suggests they could achieve.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jan 26, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I’m not saying I don’t believe in them, one cannot disbelieve something which exists.
> 
> 
> But much as you said at the start of your post. IQ is not a guarantee of success in life. Indeed “success” in life itself will mean different things to different people. Which is partly why I don’t necessarily put too much stock in them. I am neither impressed, nor unimpressed by an individuals IQ.
> ...


The world would be a much nicer place if people with high IQ were allowed to reach their full potential instead of being dragged down by a public educational system that caters to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2019)

When I was a kid someone visited to test me. My mom said I have above average IQ but I later found the tester's notes and they said they couldn't calculate me.

So my IQ could be anything, it could even be a boat!


----------



## mattytrog (Jan 26, 2019)

Veho said:


> Over 9000.
> 
> Which scale are we using?


The unit that IQ is measured is the "Clinton".

The sub-unit for IQ is the "Lewinsky"


----------



## Stwert (Jan 26, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> The world would be a much nicer place if people with high IQ were allowed to reach their full potential instead of being dragged down by a public educational system that caters to the lowest common denominator.




That’s a fair point. I don’t know what it’s like these days to be fair, or what every other countries policies are. But back in the olden days  , when I was at school, they split us up into three groups after the first year of secondary school. So as to best focus their efforts for each group. It seemed to work well enough at the time.


----------



## CodyWGamer (Jan 26, 2019)

Majora2005 said:


> Serious question. What is your I.Q.?


i took an IQ test and it said 404 error




so im guessing it's 404 lol


----------



## YaYPIXXO (Jan 26, 2019)

131


----------



## Delerious (Jan 26, 2019)

Honestly, I've never taken an IQ test. I would at least hope that it's over 100. I'm rather lazy when it comes to studying and learning new things, so my brain likely doesn't process information any faster than the average person.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2019)

Higher than any filthy switch owners by a mile!


----------



## Delerious (Jan 26, 2019)

p1ngpong said:


> Higher than any filthy switch owners by a mile!



Oh? What makes you say that?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 26, 2019)

Honestly IQ tests can either be accurate or completely off.


So for me, I am basically average in most things and then smarter than others in some things. Overall, probably around above average IQ,


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 26, 2019)

p1ngpong said:


> Higher than any filthy switch owners by a mile!



Get back to IRC! Don't make me get the hose!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 26, 2019)

SonyUSA said:


> Get back to IRC! Don't make me get the hose!


He's a frog not a cat. He'll just enjoy it more.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 26, 2019)

140, but that means jack shit since I usually screech and make loud noises near girls. But in all seriousness, there are many different aspects of intelligence and more often than not, the IQ tests you take are "simple" logic tests which really prove nothing.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 27, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I was going to use a dictionary, but....


My personality must have been made by Nintendo, as far as its stability is regarded...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 27, 2019)

2019!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2019)

1e+11


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

100.9999999999999999


----------

